# Crashed '99 SE-L. Looking for suspension suggestions.



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

I had a run in with a curb last Friday in my '99 SE-L and the front driver's side suspension didn't make it. I pretty much have to get the whole side replaced minus the brakes and springs. It came out to $2600 for a stupid curb. My question is this: The shop doing the repairs said I can give them some upgrade parts to replace the stuff they have to fix anyway. It's not a tuner shop, so I can't hand them a set of Tein SS's and expect them to put them on (not that could I afford it anyway), but the main thing I considered replacing is the struts and possibly the springs. I can only do the front. Would it be worth getting something like AGX's while I'm getting new struts anyway and keeping the stock springs? I'm trying not to get too many upgraded parts since the insurance is covering getting me back to stock. Anybody got a good front setup for a '99 SE-L they are looking to sell? Any suggestions for my situation are appreciated.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

netsatwork said:


> I had a run in with a curb last Friday in my '99 SE-L and the front driver's side suspension didn't make it. I pretty much have to get the whole side replaced minus the brakes and springs. It came out to $2600 for a stupid curb. My question is this: The shop doing the repairs said I can give them some upgrade parts to replace the stuff they have to fix anyway. It's not a tuner shop, so I can't hand them a set of Tein SS's and expect them to put them on (not that could I afford it anyway), but the main thing I considered replacing is the struts and possibly the springs. I can only do the front. Would it be worth getting something like AGX's while I'm getting new struts anyway and keeping the stock springs? I'm trying not to get too many upgraded parts since the insurance is covering getting me back to stock. Anybody got a good front setup for a '99 SE-L they are looking to sell? Any suggestions for my situation are appreciated.


Go to the suspension section and read the sticky on B14 setups. TONS of useful info.


----------



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

Yeah, I've been looking through it this evening, but haven't found people doing stock springs with a particular strut. I read a post or two before on this, but I can't find them. I'm not sure if it's worth it without springs or not. Even if it's a marginal improvement my alternative is having a stock strut put back on and then having one new stock strut and one six year old stock strut.



wes said:


> Go to the suspension section and read the sticky on B14 setups. TONS of useful info.


----------



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Crashed '99 SE-L. Need suspension suggestions.*

I had a run in with a curb last Friday in my '99 SE-L and the front driver's side suspension didn't make it. I pretty much have to get the whole side replaced minus the brakes and springs. It came out to $2600 for a stupid curb. My question is this: The shop doing the repairs said I can give them some upgrade parts to replace the stuff they have to fix anyway. It's not a tuner shop, so I can't hand them a set of Tein SS's and expect them to put them on (not that could I afford it anyway), but the main thing I considered replacing is the struts and possibly the springs. I can only do the front. Would it be worth getting something like AGX's while I'm getting new struts anyway and keeping the stock springs? I'm trying not to get too many upgraded parts since the insurance is covering getting me back to stock. Anybody got a good front setup for a '99 SE-L they are looking to sell? Any suggestions for my situation are appreciated.
(I put this in B14 also, I should have put it here instead)


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Many people have paired the stock springs with AGX's and liked the setup, no personal experience but it's cost effective considering the price of new OEM struts. Heck even GR2's are less expensive.


----------



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

Oh yeah, FYI: the insurance is paying for the fix and I'd do it all myself, but there is body work that needs to be done. The wheel pushed into the fender and the front door won't open plus it needs repainting. I'll replace parts, but I'm not going to mess with body work and painting. I'm also not going to pay $2600 out of my own pocket to pay someone for repairs, so I just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

I think I'm just going to go with AGX's. I'm running out of time before they start work. Can anyone verify that AGX's and direct bolt up struts for the front with everything else stock?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

netsatwork said:



> I think I'm just going to go with AGX's. I'm running out of time before they start work. Can anyone verify that AGX's and direct bolt up struts for the front with everything else stock?


Yes they bolt up using all of the rest of your stock components (springs, bump stops, top hats... etc...).


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

two things, please dont double post, so i will close this since you posted in the suspension section.. secondly, read the stickies at the top of the page, you will have more information bout the car faster


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

if you want to go back to stock then get GR2 and stock springs..

if you want a hint of performance then get AGX , Eibach pro kits , M.E. Rear mounts and koni bumpstops to make it a decent set up


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Threads merged, opened, now you can get more info.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

cough cough... k sports coilover gb going on... cough cough :thumbup:


----------

